# Western Swing Licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're too stiff, these swinging licks might help?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice simple lick. Gonna go and learn this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice


----------

